# isteni lény



## pussimiao

Hi!

I'm translating this quotation of Federico Fellini:

Az ember nem csupán társadalmi lény, hanem inteni is
 
l'uomo non é solamente un essere sociale, ma anche xxxx
 
what does "inteni" mean?
 
thank you!


----------



## Orreaga

It should be "isteni" = "divine"


----------



## Zsanna

I agree with Orreaga's guess (_divino_ in Italian) but as the original is in Italian, it'd be probably easier to find Fellini's original sentence. 
I tried to find it with Google in Hungarian but there are too many pages to run through and they didn't look promising after a time.
However, it seems as if it was connected to his film _Casanova_.

P.S. I think it may be useful to add that "inteni" is a verb (infinitve form) that is fairly difficult to translate into English maybe something like "to warn". (I could also imagine "beware" to be used in this context...) 
It is often used in a very "elevated" context (religion, poetry) when a great "seer"/"thinker" attracts the attention to a particular thing warning his readers of consequences or possible dangers connected to it.


----------

